# Maru DIY



## daniel0731ex (Sep 28, 2009)

i know it has been around for a while, but i'd like to make a thread about it











Black:









White:









Blue:









Gray:





Glow-in-the-Dark Yellow:





Glow-in-the-Dark Pink:





Glow-in-the-Dark Orange:





Glow-in-the-Dark Purple:





Glow-in-the-Dark Green:





Glow-in-the-Dark Transparent:





Glow-in-the-Dark Transparent Blue:





Transparent Blue:





Transparent Yellow:





Transparent Orange:





Transparent Black:





Fully Transparent:





















unfortunately, they do not sell them outside of Taiwan








UPDATE:

Limited Edition:


Gold:














Silver:
















++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Rivet Verson:






Unlike storeboughts, the tension is carefully tuned and tested in the factory so the cube have even tensions and DIY-like movements. Perfect choice for beginners.



.


----------



## DavidSanders (Sep 28, 2009)

That cube seems to have pretty nice movement. There did seem to be a few lock-ups though, so maybe the cube is just really lose. I am really interested in the blue because I am quite partial to that shade. I wish they were sold out of the country.


----------



## panyan (Sep 29, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Glow-in-the-Dark Transparent Blue:



I WANT ONE NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## elfie (Sep 29, 2009)

oo they seem to be smooth and fast and also have so many variety of colours
really too bad they do not sell out of country ><


----------



## Jin (Sep 29, 2009)

I think this is their site :http://maru.tw/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=74:adjustdb&catid=34:data&Itemid=62

 according to the vid they seem fast..gotta get my hands on one of em..


----------



## Muesli (Sep 29, 2009)

So... I scrolled through all that, getting steadly more interested, only for you to say "The dont sell out of country"?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 29, 2009)

i espacially want this one:









it's REALLY transparent!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2009)

MARU?!


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 30, 2009)

First post took up about 3/4 of my screen. 

Conciseness: never, ever, posting anything more than you need to in order to demonstrate your point for any reason and never using extraneous words just to serve as filler in order to convey information and make your post more substantial and contain more information so that you can get over the character limit and also the use of links can be beneficial to you if you find yourself prone to using more words than necessary in order to illustrate your idea; also, it's bad writing. [/unnecessary sarcasm]

With regards to the cube, I'd be willing to try one out. I'd probably get it just to have a completely transparent cube, rather than get it for speedcubing.


----------



## shelley (Sep 30, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> MARU?!



I want one.


----------



## Raffael (Sep 30, 2009)

i want some too.
any chance someone from taiwan could bring some to WC09 for me?


----------



## panyan (Sep 30, 2009)

MARU MARU MARU!

http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24276


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 6, 2009)

panyan said:


> MARU MARU MARU!
> 
> http://www.dealperfect.com/detail.dp/sku.24276



im' not sure if it's the real blue-core ones...



EDIT: i checked the site and they said that they ARE the blue-core DIYs!! i might be getting one soon~~


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 6, 2009)

Screw-Spring 2x2:


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 6, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhh
That 2x2 looks awesome.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 6, 2009)

does anyone else think the cubies resemble type A only slightly more rounded corners?


----------



## Branca (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a transparent blue maru...It is a good cube.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 6, 2009)

I want those 2x2s too!! Any chance they'll be available internationally?


----------



## tanapak1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Maru 2x2 on DX now?

Look Awesome!!


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 6, 2009)

i want the maru 2x2's, waa


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 6, 2009)

tanapak1 said:


> Maru 2x2 on DX now?
> 
> Look Awesome!!



nah it came out just very recently (a few days ago)

the spring-structure ones on DP is crap


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 10, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > MARU MARU MARU!
> ...





never mine, i was wrong. they are the THIS diy with hollow corners and clear cores.
they are nice, but not as good as the maru diy

also, the cores are not very durable


----------



## elfie (Oct 11, 2009)

ahh i thought the one in dp was the maru diy
now means we cant get our hands on the cubes? they look so good


----------



## tanapak1 (Oct 11, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...




Screws And Springs Are Look Like Diansheng's...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 12, 2009)

tanapak1 said:


> Look Like Diansheng's...



phail~


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 12, 2009)

maru 2x2 test video:


----------



## krazedkat (Oct 12, 2009)

My god they look amazing!


----------



## tribaleps (Oct 15, 2009)

*Mini Maru sold out*

Are the Maru keychains sold out on DX?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 15, 2009)

tribaleps said:


> Are the Maru keychains sold out on DX?



actually, they are not keychains
they are just simply verrrrrry small (3cm) 3x3s

it's called maru mini


----------



## tribaleps (Oct 15, 2009)

*Mini Maru*



daniel0731ex said:


> tribaleps said:
> 
> 
> > Are the Maru keychains sold out on DX?
> ...



Ah thanks...ya, I think they ran out of the white ones.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 15, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> maru 2x2 test video:


I want one...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 15, 2009)

tribaleps said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > tribaleps said:
> ...



umm, i think you should also buy the transparent one, it's totally worth the money!! i'd say buy the transparent one first, then the white one, then the transparent blue.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't see the big deal about those 2x2s. Mine cuts corners just as well as or better than the one in the video.


----------



## tribaleps (Oct 16, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> tribaleps said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I ordered the black, transparent and transparent blue yesterday.  The black was extremely cheap, and I was rather suspicious of the quality.


----------



## tribaleps (Oct 16, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I don't see the big deal about those 2x2s. Mine cuts corners just as well as or better than the one in the video.



I may have missed the post, but what 2x2 are you using?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

tribaleps said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see the big deal about those 2x2s. Mine cuts corners just as well as or better than the one in the video.
> ...



I use an ES spring mod. It's awesome.


----------



## tribaleps (Oct 16, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> tribaleps said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Great!


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

tribaleps said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > tribaleps said:
> ...



I might switch to a Type C soon though.


----------



## riffz (Oct 16, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> tribaleps said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



So maybe some people would like to purchase one without having to mod it?

Also, what's with complaining about the first post? It was quite convenient to have all the images in one place and I think if you're interested in the thread topic you can take a couple seconds of your time to scroll through it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

riffz said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > tribaleps said:
> ...



I think it would only have been necessary to post a few of the pictures, and and then add links if people wanted to see more. It's not a big deal though.


----------



## Tdude (Oct 16, 2009)

tribaleps said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > tribaleps said:
> ...



How did u order it


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 16, 2009)

Tdude said:


> tribaleps said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



:fp

Dealextreme.com


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 16, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> So... I scrolled through all that, getting steadly more interested, only for you to say "The dont sell out of country"?



that's actually the joke i planted on purpose 

but yes, too bad we cant get it


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 17, 2009)

I had a white Maru Mini. The D face unscrewed itself while I was solving and the entire thing exploded, and I could never find the tinyass parts. Do not want.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 17, 2009)

goatseforever said:


> I had a white Maru Mini. The D face unscrewed itself while I was solving and the entire thing exploded, and I could never find the tinyass parts. Do not want.



becaussssse, you got the pre retooled verson :fp


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 17, 2009)

goatseforever said:


> I had a white Maru Mini. The D face unscrewed itself while I was solving and the entire thing exploded, and I could never find the tinyass parts. Do not want.



WOAH, that exact same thing happened to my friend, im now trying to make a mod with the peices we found.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 27, 2009)

maru 2x2 available on Dealperfect/popbuying now 

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25571
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25570
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25572


also the keychain maru mini:

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25577


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 27, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> maru 2x2 available on Dealperfect/popbuying now
> 
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25571
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25570
> ...


Is this the crappy version?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 27, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > maru 2x2 available on Dealperfect/popbuying now
> ...



:fpno, it's MARU 2x2


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice! I'm getting the black Maru 2x2 just cos it's the cheapest


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 27, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


Oh, I misunderstood. I thought you said DP was selling a bad version of the Maru 2x2 before.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 28, 2009)

the "screw-spring 2x2" on DP was the carppy one, and it's not the maru 2x2


that's what i really meant


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 28, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> the "screw-spring 2x2" on DP was the *carppy one*, and it's not the maru 2x2
> 
> 
> that's what i really meant



Is Maru fish in Taiwanese?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 28, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > the "screw-spring 2x2" on DP was the *carppy one*, and it's not the maru 2x2
> ...




umm, maru and unifish is 2 different sellers.

www.unicube.tw
maru.tw


----------



## Zubon (Oct 28, 2009)

It's strange because Maru (丸) means "circle" in Japanese. That is the exact character that is written in Chinese on the Maru DIY cubes.　

小丸号 = "Small Circle Number"


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 28, 2009)

Zubon said:


> It's strange because Maru (丸) means "circle" in Japanese. That is the exact character that is written in Chinese on the Maru DIY cubes.
> 
> 小丸号 = "Small Circle Number"




fail.


----------



## Zubon (Oct 28, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > It's strange because Maru (丸) means "circle" in Japanese. That is the exact character that is written in Chinese on the Maru DIY cubes.
> ...



Why is this a fail?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 28, 2009)

because taiwan uses chinese not japanese i presume?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 28, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> because taiwan uses chinese not japanese i presume?



partly. but it's the translation that failed then most

you CAN'T just simply do a google-translation-type of translation :fp

plus, the name itself does not have a clear meaning.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks for the info. I got the black 2x2 and a maru mini cause it's so pocketable.


----------



## Zubon (Oct 28, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > because taiwan uses chinese not japanese i presume?
> ...



I know it is Chinese. I was pointing out that it is strange that when written in English, they call these cubes "Maru" or "Mini Maru". Maru is the way you would read it phonetically if it was written in JAPANESE.

In English it is written as Mini Maru. The three Chinese characters on the cube are:
小 Meaning "Small" (mini)
丸 Meaning "circle" In JAPANESE you pronounce it as "MARU"
号 Meaning "Number" or "Edition"

So my point is that these are CHINESE cubes but it looks like they are naming them after the JAPANESE reading of the Kanji/Hanzi.

Does that make it clear?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

well, the word 丸 isn't "circle" in chinese. it's "sphere" or "ball"

and also, 小丸號 is the name of the brand, including "小"



back on topic, MARU is a TAIWANESE brand, and it actually makes a big difference

many taiwanese admires the japanese (excluding old people) culture, so we sometimes like to use japanese words and phrases as "loanwords". 

in addiction there was a period when japanese took over taiwan during WWII, and that's when the japanese culture was first introduced in taiwan. many japanese words are fused into the taiwanese dialect, and we still sometimes use them in chinese or as internet memes


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 25, 2010)

it's on popbuying. 2x2 looks good
edit: is it good?????? like one of the better cubes on the market (like c-ii, alpha V, f-ii)


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 25, 2010)

you bumped a year old thread because?


----------



## Drax (Mar 25, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> you bumped a year old thread because?



Because Marus are awesome


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 25, 2010)

Drax said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > you bumped a year old thread because?
> ...


is the 3x3 really good?


----------



## Caedus (Mar 25, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> Drax said:
> 
> 
> > bigbee99 said:
> ...



Yeah, I use two as my main speedcubes over my F-II and A-V.
Extremely fast, but they don't cut corners very much. They pop like a Rubik's brand. (AKA never )


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 25, 2010)

Caedus said:


> chinesed00d said:
> 
> 
> > Drax said:
> ...



wait. it's a diy, as in you can adjust it, right??? you think it's better than a-v AND f-ii???

need more info!!!!! this should be a lot more popular.. is it crispy/smooth/crunchy?


EDIT: IS THERE ANY MARU 3X3 ON POPBUYING WITH REGULAR STICKERS?


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 25, 2010)

Caedus said:


> chinesed00d said:
> 
> 
> > Drax said:
> ...



i might order from ur site. does it lock up?


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 25, 2010)

NOBODY?? i really want to know more info about the maru... i might get it from popbuying


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 26, 2010)

@DANIEL, can you use c4y edge caps? it looks like it could fit


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 26, 2010)

i don't htink htere are Maru DIYs on popbuying, the weird sticker cubes are the ones with transparent cores and corner pieces without caps. it's called THIS cube


----------



## Caedus (Mar 26, 2010)

@Chinesed00d
It's a somewhat strange cube. The plastic is almost rubbery feeling before you lube it, and when you turn it it feels like rubbing two pieces of rubber together. Sorta sticky.
Then, you put the Maru wunder lube in it and it becomes AMAZING...
It's a very hard cube to describe. It feels kinda like an A-V with the speed of an F-II and the solidity (word?) of a JSK.

As for the lockups, they're nonexistent unless you turn past the cutting range. (about 30 degrees)
I've never had either of my Marus pop. Ever.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 26, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i don't htink htere are Maru DIYs on popbuying, the weird sticker cubes are the ones with transparent cores and corner pieces without caps. it's called THIS cube



http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/...c_Intelligence_Test_Cube_with_Lubricant-24276 it's called THIS cube?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 27, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i don't htink htere are Maru DIYs on popbuying, the weird sticker cubes are the ones with transparent cores and corner pieces without caps. it's called THIS cube
> ...



yeah. if you take it apart you will find that it has a transparent core.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 27, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> chinesed00d said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



do you know it that's the one caedus is using?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 27, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i don't htink htere are Maru DIYs on popbuying, the weird sticker cubes are the ones with transparent cores and corner pieces without caps. it's called THIS cube
> ...



ooh, white shadow looking cube


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 27, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > chinesed00d said:
> ...




no, the Maru DIY has a blue core.


----------



## Drax (Mar 27, 2010)

Caedus said:


> @Chinesed00d
> It's a somewhat strange cube. The plastic is almost rubbery feeling before you lube it, and when you turn it it feels like rubbing two pieces of rubber together. Sorta sticky.
> Then, you put the Maru wunder lube in it and it becomes AMAZING...
> It's a very hard cube to describe. It feels kinda like an A-V with the speed of an F-II and the solidity (word?) of a JSK.
> ...



I also shaved the edges of the corner pieces down like the A-V mod and made mine looser, so i can cut about 43 degree angles.
However it pops a more often. 1 outta 20ish solves?


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 27, 2010)

Want.


----------



## TCUBER (Mar 27, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> Drax said:
> 
> 
> > bigbee99 said:
> ...


Maru 2x2 is awesome, next to LanLan


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 28, 2010)

Caedus said:


> and the solidity (word?) of a JSK.



it's soluability


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > and the solidity (word?) of a JSK.
> ...



Expansive

Expensive

It's been annoying me for a while.


----------

